

Show HN: Switch-Case Construct in 3 Lines of Python - ssanderson11235
https://github.com/ssanderson/switchcase

======
maaaats
Oh, that's clever. Had to read it a couple times to see what was happening.

~~~
ssanderson11235
Heh, thanks. It's amazing how well-suited Python's for-loop is for emulating
this behavior: `break` just does exactly what you want, and you can throw in
an else-block where you'd use a default in another language.

